# cleaning PPI pro mos



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I recently scored a PPIpro mos 25 off ebay, now I would like to clean it up a bit. I'm worried about harming the artwork with rubing compound or cleaner wax. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ilikepinktacos said:


> I recently scored a PPIpro mos 25 off ebay, now I would like to clean it up a bit. I'm worried about harming the artwork with rubing compound or cleaner wax. Any guidance would be appreciated.


409 and a brush across the fins and Windex and a cotton cloth towel across the artwork. 
If it's still not good enough on the artwork then try the 409 in light amounts.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Is there a good touch up paint I can use? got a nick in a couple fins.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ilikepinktacos said:


> Is there a good touch up paint I can use? got a nick in a couple fins.


Yes, appliance touch up paint.
Walmart and home depot sells it.


----------

